# new stove= smoke in the house?



## dfarm (Jun 23, 2012)

I just had a new quadrafire stove installed a couple of months ago, and I've had two fires in it and on both fires, if I run the stove above medium or so, it smokes enough to set off the smoke detectors. 

I don't think its a leak in the chimney, as I can burn it on low and the smoke doesn't happen.

Is this normal for a new stove, or should I call the place that I got it from?

Thanks


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd guess it's most likely the paint curing under heat causing your problem. It should go away after a couple hot burns. If not, start looking to the chimney, pipe, and all connections.


----------



## zogger (Jun 23, 2012)

We had another thread something like this before, turned out the doofuses who installed the stove and chimney left the chimney plugged up with insulation stuff.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 23, 2012)

zogger said:


> We had another thread something like this before, turned out the doofuses who installed the stove and chimney left the chimney plugged up with insulation stuff.



But if the chimney was plugged on this one, wouldn't it smoke all of the time and not just during a hot fire?

I'm with Steve on this one. I believe the paint is burning off and it should be fine in a while. The fact that you said that it doesn't smoke if you didn't get it really hot is a clue to this also.

Do you have a manual for the stove? I bet in there it will mention the 'curing' of paint during the first few firings.

Another clue would be what does the smoke smell like? Burning paint? Burning wood? Where is the smoke coming from?

Not putting you down in any way. Is this your first wood burning stove?


----------



## Fred Wright (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup this is normal for a new stove. Manyhobies is right, read the destruction manual for operation guidelines. The paint will cure and the smoke and smell will go away after a few hot firings.

When we fired up our new stove for the first time we opened the windows.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 23, 2012)

The smell of the smoke is your first clue.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fortunately I knew about the curing paint, etc. already when we got our new stove. First fire was _outside_ before installing.

Harry K


----------



## dfarm (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I had the option of burning it outside first. This isn't my first stove, just my first brand new stove. 

I read the instruction manual a few times and I don't recall anything about the paint curing, but I'll give it another look.


----------



## Gavman (Jun 24, 2012)

dfarm said:


> I wish I had the option of burning it outside first. This isn't my first stove, just my first brand new stove.
> 
> I read the instruction manual a few times and I don't recall anything about the paint curing, but I'll give it another look.



There should be lots of cedar in your neck of the woods, split some dry stuff up small and burn it hot for a couple of hours, that should take care of the smoke issue


----------



## blacklocst (Jun 24, 2012)

Like manyhobbies asked does it smell like paint or smoke, if it smells like oily paint then the issue is a break in period. also every time you reach a hotter burn temp the stove will put out a metal burning smell. On my stove when I broke it in you could actually see the smoke rising off the stove.


----------



## dfarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, yesterday I had a good fire with all of the windows open and by the end, it didn't smell anymore, so we'll see if that took care of it.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Stihlmech (Jun 25, 2012)

what model do yo have, along wih being a stihl mechanic, i also sell quadrafire stoves..


----------



## dfarm (Jun 26, 2012)

Its a 2100. Im pretty happy with it so far. 100 times better than my last leaky pos no name stove.


----------

